# FS Flora Base (Red Sea)



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

New still in bag 12 lbs enough for a 10g $20.00,


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ttt.......


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

ill take it if you can bring it to Guildford surrey


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

b.u.m.p. me up


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

flora base is gd for cherry shimp?? 
Do i have to change it every year??
Is it enough to fill my 20gallon tank?
i live in richmond


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes.
You should change or top it off annually.
No, as stated its enough for a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

ust wonder if u stil have the flora base?


----------

